# I havent posted pics in awhile so heres some newer ones.



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay so picture overload...
This is Leo & Piper...

To read about their rescue story, visit this link: 
http://www.northbaytegurescue.com/leo-and-piper-updates.html


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 23, 2013)

I love the high color red on your tegu! @SnakeCharmr728


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks! Leo is a fantastic color. I love the deep reds. He gets super pale when shedding though, and BAM your hit with brightness from underneath.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 25, 2013)

Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 30, 2013)

Those two look soooooo much better. You've done a great job with them. Its amazing how far some love and care can go. They both look beautifull and happy.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you. They have came a long way, Leo is down for the winter, I tried keeping him up but he said no. I hope he does alright. Piper is semi-awake but back on antibiotics again.


----------

